# birmi cocks



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

alright the bronze bird below has kkoed like once and the regular black one is prob a cock they have the keylline at 2"1/2 inches and the tailfeatheris 2" wide but the bronze dosen't koo much so heres a pic what do yall think thxs


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you don't keep them in that cage do you?...


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

no no i was acctually just taking pics no


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

anybody......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what do you need to know.. you did not say.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

why do they have all the signs of a cock but they don't coo alot and by size can u guess


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> why do they have all the signs of a cock but they don't coo alot and by size can u guess


how old are they and how long have you had them?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

one has an 03 band on but very flighty and active and the bronze has no band so maybe the same time


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how long have you had them?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

about 2 and a half weeks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok.. well they have not been there that long to really see what sex they are.. if they are in with other single pigeons...they should find a mate eventually and then you will know for sure what you have.. if they pick the opposite sex to pair up with..here are some ideas on egg fertility..and examples of what to look for in pairs.

Fertile male / fertile female = two fertile eggs except when the sperm is blocked from reaching the egg
Fertile male / infertile female = zero eggs
Infertile male / fertile female = two infertile eggs
Infertile male / infertile female = zero eggs
Fertile female / fertile female = four infertile eggs
Fertile female / infertile female = two infertile eggs
Male any / male any = zero eggs


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

so just lock um up and see which lays eggs the reason i ask these questions is iam going to show / swap on saturday and trying to decide between hens cocks or just a regu;ar pair and if theres a hen paired with a tippler how can i change that


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> so just lock um up and see which lays eggs the reason i ask these questions is iam going to show / swap on saturday and trying to decide between hens cocks or just a regu;ar pair and if theres a hen paired with a tippler how can i change that


well you can not know the sex untill you get evidence of it.. you can try to guess though.. but it would just be a guess.. try the vent bone method..if the vent bones are close together..it could be a cock..if further apart..it could be a hen.. try it on ones you know the sex of ..like some of your hens.so you know what it feels like...and then just make your best guess and then go to the swap and find the oppiste sex of what you think they are.. as far as the tippler goes.. the pair would have to be broken up..the cock should not see the hen..and then introduce a cock bird you want her to pair with...if kept seperate it should work..but it may take awhile for her to accept a new mate..they do mate for life..but people do repair birds all the time.. I don't..because Iam a big softy..and let them keep who they want..and just buy my birds in pairs already..makes it easier..


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Tippler, it's nearly impossible to tell from a picture whether a pigeon is a cock or a hen. Some may be better "guessers" than others but no one knows 100% until they mate, lay eggs, and hatch. Even two hens will mount each other and sit on 4 eggs. 

As an old friend of mine once said, I had this bird for 3 months thinking it was a cock (it was sold to him as a cock) and it looked like a cock. Then he finally found out it was a hen when it paired up with one of his cocks, laid eggs, and the babies hatched.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

vent at the tail end of the bird right


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> vent at the tail end of the bird right


the bone between the legs..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

new question do hens koo at all other then the mouts and stuff


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> new question do hens koo at all other then the mouts and stuff


they sometimes coo..(koo).. and I do not know what mouts is..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

when do they koo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> when do they koo


I don't know when yours do, hens usually do not do it as much as the male birds. your just going to have to find out if and when they pair up.. you will just have to spend some time out watching your birds..koo is spelled coo.. as in coo coo clock..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

thxs don't get to worked up about it lol have a good night


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> thxs don't get to worked up about it lol have a good night


who's worked up?.. Iam very happy and relaxed on this monday afternoon.. good luck with your bird watching..


----------

